# Intense puppy



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

This is her resting face


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am still so excited to see how she turns out...


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

He's not as intense


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> I am still so excited to see how she turns out...


Me too


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

cloudpump said:


> View attachment 433986
> 
> 
> This is her resting face


Nice looking girl...who is she out of?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> Nice looking girl...who is she out of?


Câine de lup


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> [iurl="http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=433986&d=1500854332"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has a look like." why the **** are we just sitting here let's go. No seriously, let's go."


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

looks like my little dude!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> View attachment 434010
> 
> He's not as intense


But just as cute!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> She has a look like." why the **** are we just sitting here let's go. No seriously, let's go."


100 mph.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

My wife and I have a dog from Alex. 
We know that look well.
She is smart, she is looking to learn, and she wants to learn from you.
I'm sure you keep her engaged, keep her daily routine structured and play when you say it's time to play.
Our dog needed / wanted to be challenged in his play/learning time. My wife has done a fantastic job with him. As reinforcement we also borded at Caine de lup.
I love Sables. Heck I love them all. She's lovely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> View attachment 434010
> 
> He's not as intense


I love it when they smile like that. Melts my heart to see such a happy dog. Beautiful, happy dogs. :grin2:


----------



## JenniferAaron (Jun 25, 2017)

I love them all!!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Happy with his work. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Gers4lyfe said:


> We know that look well.
> She is smart, she is looking to learn, and she wants to learn from you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Your comment made me think about that "look"......I like your overview........the "look" should never be squandered.....when they're looking to you for direction....what more could one ask for?

SuperG


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

SuperG said:


> Your comment made me think about that "look"......I like your overview........the "look" should never be squandered.....when they're looking to you for direction....what more could one ask for?
> 
> SuperG


Best thing about both my dogs, they both can come to work with me on my second job (one at a time) and are great. No leash, they follow. Just like a gsd should.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

This is Mila's resting face when she's looking out the window...your girls got some very intense eyes she must be pretty expressive!

*I'm not sure if the picture will straighten out or stay crooked but it was correct when uploaded! lol.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She looks like she can be full of nonsense if not properly tired out, lol


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

KaiserAus said:


> She looks like she can be full of nonsense if not properly tired out, lol


Ha! I've yet to tire her out. She has an endless motor. She gets mandated nap time


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I am in awe! What a great bunch of photos...everyone a great ambassador for the breed!


----------

